# March 2012 POTM Voting Poll!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

*Contestants: Do not let others know which photo is yours.

Rules for voters:
1. One vote per person per contest per month. 
2. Don't vote based on the person who submitted it.
3. Vote on the photo, not the fish. 
4. When posting comments, keep it on topic.*
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html

1. Tiger loach 









2. Panda Cory









3. Harlequin Rasbora









4. Catfish









5. Zebra Danio









6. Betta Fish









7. Ghost Knife









8. Gold Fish









9. Neon Tetra









10. Discus


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

This made me cackle out loud..

but...


whut?


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

You had to pick that zebra pic?? lmao 



But that Zebra don't got anything on me


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

giggitygiggity said:


> You had to pick that zebra pic?? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> But that Zebra don't got anything on me


Umm.... oops. I didnt even notice. Don't worry I fixed it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Those aren't fish.. lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

wow discus to funny


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The look on that cats face......


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

what the.....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I detect funny business going on here....


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> I detect funny business going on here....


Shenanigans!!!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

bmlbytes, you forgot my entry. 









Yoyo loach


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Guys I'll have the real POTM and TOTM up tonight.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

*something i forgot*

i am wondering if we can change the contest rules to allow a few more entries to the max allowed...
we may sometimes not get enough ; but now there seems to be more people wanting to participate...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If those are the names of each entry, mines not there either :/


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> If those are the names of each entry, mines not there either :/



Same here.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i am wondering if we can change the contest rules to allow a few more entries to the max allowed...
> we may sometimes not get enough ; but now there seems to be more people wanting to participate...


We'd have to have to separate the voting threads, as they only allow ten options.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...so why am i not seeing pics of actual entries instead of some childish prank.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheres the real potm?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> ok...so why am i not seeing pics of actual entries instead of some childish prank.


I posted it on April 1st. 

The real one will be posted today. I didn't have time last night.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

April Fools? :lol:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

bml I am behind the idea of this, and have enjoyed it. 

However, unless you actually ARE going to post the pictures that were submitted, please don't keep saying you will


----------

